# Can get out of crate -



## blcm (Sep 6, 2010)

Can anyone give me suggestions of what type of crate I might use for our dog, she's about 62 lbs., her crate is 42 inches long, 30 high, 27 wide. I think it is a midwest crate, she sleeps in it at night no problem. If I leave during the day, she bends the metal to the point where there is a gap and she must squeeze out. Not to mention that she also slides the tray all the way out in the process. I know this is dangerous for her so I have not put her in it since. I put her in our laundry room loose, blanket, water, about an 8x8 room but she scratched the door up frantically trying to get out. We have only had her for 3 weeks, she has only ever been outside in a kennel. She loves her new life inside, is now housebroken and loves being loose in the house, but I want to crate her when I leave for a few hours at a time. I was wondering if one of the plastic flight type crates might work? Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Crates come in a variety of strengths. You get what you pay for. Some of the plastic crates are very good but remember you have a strong dog, so get a strong crate.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

we just bought a thick metal wire crate for Molly from Wallmart. It is huge! 48"x 33"x30" very strong and safe. We paid 145$


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

You can zip tie the frame parts she has bent so she can't squeeze out. Dogs have been known to choke themselves getting stuck so I zip tie every crate I own as a precautionary


----------



## perseuslove (Sep 3, 2010)

*Very smart dogs*

These dogs are known for getting out of their crates, my dog and both of my brothers GSDs get out on a fairly regular basis. Do not let them run free as tempting as it may be it will not be the best for your house or the dog. Definitely zip tie your crate or move it to a place with more scenic views. I have found since we put the crate in the sunroom with more windows and light he stays in the crate very contently versus when he was in the house with not alot of windows. Good luck it's all part of the fun!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I would like to get one of these for our shar pei. He is on his second wire kennle. He has also RUOEND one and is bending this one. I like these. Leerburg | Aluminum Dog Crates. Bet one would work for your dog as well. And well worth the $


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I got my thick ones from WalMart, a little smaller and cheaper, 42 x 30 x 31 high. They were $69 here. 

My midwest i-crate was a piece of yuck. I paid $129 so you do not always get what you pay for. The puppy used to knock the whole front panel off. Finally I used tie wraps all around to hold it together. Yeah, plastic tie wraps held it together. And then used a metal clip to clip the door shut. That worked, but not as good as the cheap wal-mart crates.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Also watch after u tie it. Mine then started to BREAK the lil bars off. Came home one day wit him sticking his head out of the MIDDLE of the side of his crate. Since he could not push the sides out. He stared to disassimble it pice by pice.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Most of my fosters have been able to get out the crate.... one of them even collapsed the crate! I now have the edges zip tied and use a 4ft leash to tie the door shut.

I have heard that some dogs prefer the plastic vari kennels and the certainly aren't as dangerous as the metal collapsable crates. You can get one like the Leerburg one posted that is SUPER strong. 

Instead of simply addressing the crate issue, you need to address what is causing her to try and get out.. sounds like she may have separation anxiety and that is why she is ok at night when you are there. Have you checked any of the threads dealing with that?


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I would not get a metal crate go with a good plastic one.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i actually have this same problem with my female Shelby. She demolished my dog Riley's metal cage crate in a matter of 5 minutes and when we leave, we actually put Shasta in the new metal cage carate we have, hide the trash can from Riley (let him have free roam) and we have to not only muzzle Shelby and put her in the plastic crate we normally use for Shasta at night but we literally have to tie the door shut. Between the muzzle (she's not figured out how to get it off) and the door being tied shut with 550 cord she hasnt been able to "pop" the door open and get out and destroy the house. Drastic measures but it works. If you can afford to drop $700 on a crate/kennel there are level 3 escape proof kennels you can buy. I'll see if i can find the wesbite again we're planning to go through come tax returns season. They jokingly say its escape proof "but even some people escaped from alcatraz". Its a sturdy crate and a friend of ours has it. His dog was a pro escape artist. Still hasnt been able to get out of this thing! and its been a year.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Arwen "killed" three wire crates and two vari-kennels before I left her loose in the house. The vari-kennels were interesting. She managed to move them toward the bed, and then draw the top sheet, the fitted sheet and the dust ruffle through the gate grid and somehow managed to pop it open somehow. I have never seen the like of it. 

Before finally giving her free reign of the house, I bought a super solid 48 inch crate. In one day she took out the crate pan and bent up the rest of it so badly that she hurt herself. I used threaded rod and angle iron around the sides. 

That worked, but I found out at about the same time, that she was perfectly ok in the house -- never chewed anything was good, did not potty. I can only think she did not like to be stuck in a crate while I was gone. She did not have a problem with me being gone. Just being crated while I was gone.


----------



## blcm (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for your great advice! I left her in the crate today and secured the panels with zip ties. The tray was pushed out but she was still in it. Being that she isn't a destructive type dog, I am going to try her loose. She's out all day when we are home and is very good, also doing really well with housebreaking. If it doesn't go well, I will try another type of crate. Thanks again!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you could baby gate her in one room where everything is shut away, that might be better than giving her the full run of the house.


----------



## blcm (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes, I agree, but she has managed to get over the baby gates too. I will have to find a gate that is taller than mine, although mine is tall! It would be good to keep her in one area though.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I also zip tie in front so that the tray can not slide out.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My gates are the extra tall carleson gate, 39 inches tall, and the gating is all one direction, so they cannot climb it -- picture maybe:

not the greatest photo, but...


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've never had a dog escape from a plastic airline crate. I did have a foster dog who tried to chew on the plastic, but he was not able to get anywhere with that.
However I usually use either a pet/baby gate or an x-pen as long as the dog is housetrained.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

We were using a wire crate for our puppy but she made a terrible mess in it so she now goes in the kennel outside when I go somewhere. She is doing good with housebreaking so we do not use the crate anymore. My outside kennel has a doghouse and a sunscreen on it and an elevated cooler bed in it. I put treats,favorite toys,food and fresh water out before I leave. This kennel has been inescapeable to many of animals in the past. My dogs just know when I am leaving so they go to the kennel when I go to leave. I am too scared to confine to one room or free roam when I am gone. I am a worry wart. I usually don't stay gone too long and the dogs enjoy the outside time and when I come home they go inside with me. So maybe you can kennel outside when you are gone.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

blcm said:


> Yes, I agree, but she has managed to get over the baby gates too. I will have to find a gate that is taller than mine, although mine is tall! It would be good to keep her in one area though.


She sounds like our rescue! We bought two super high (extra tall) baby gates after the whole crate thing didn't work out (she is like yours, she loves to sleep in her crate and doesn't mind being in there as long as we're around), and she jumped those.

I would really recommend against getting one of those really expensive metal gates if it is separation or confinement anxiety...dogs can shred their muzzles and paws trying to get out of those. 

We finally realized that our dog is mostly fine in the house, and though I would much prefer to confine her to the tiled mud room with the baby gate, it seems she does better left loose with all potential sources of trouble put away. I was too concerned about her hurting herself to try a stronger crate and also didn't want to spend money on something that wasn't going to work.

Our dog has separation anxiety though, so we have been slowly building to the point where she can do 2 hours at home alone and be okay. The rest of the time we have to pay someone to watch her.


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

I have the Vari kennel plastic crate with the lock on the handle. Its impossible to open or escape from. Bought it at petco for $200 something.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I got all my airline type crates used and they are still in great shape even though I've had them for over 10 years (and I have no idea how old they were when I got them!) I got the largest, an XL Sky Kennel, at a garage sale for $40; the next size down I got free from a neighbor who got it used from a friend; and the one I have for smaller dogs I got on Ebay. At some point I had to replace the door on one of them because the latch broke, but aside from that they're all still going strong.


----------



## jmoney (Jul 21, 2010)

try some heavy duty zip ties


----------



## maplevalleygsd (Jan 6, 2011)

We rescued our new family member almost 2 weeks ago. He has not chewed on anything but the toy we gave him the first day home. My son works nights and my daughter does her schooling online, so there has always been someone home, even if asleep with the door closed. We are going to a soccer game 4 hours away Saturday and won't be home until Sunday afternoon. During this time, he will be alone from 10:30 pm until 6:30 am. Are we nuts to leave him loose for those 8 hours? We usually let him out about 9:30-10:00 before bed and then around 6:30 in the morning and he does fine with his house training. Also, we have a bed for him outside our bedroom door upstairs and one in the family room downstairs. He has always slept on the one down stairs and rarely even follows us upstairs.

What say the experts. And sorry if I hijacked the thread.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

How long has he been loose before? It would be much safer for him (and your house) if can crate him or at least confine him to a dog proofed room.


----------



## maplevalleygsd (Jan 6, 2011)

We have never crated him. We were told he is about 5 years old. Not sure how he was left before we had him.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Was he in a foster home? If he was never crated before, it may cause him anxiety to do it suddenly and then have the whole family gone for such a long time.

Personally, I wouldn't leave a dog that I've had only 2 weeks loose in my house (and I foster so I routinely have strange dogs in my house). I would safely contain him to a mud room, bathroom or kitchen with all chemicals or items that could be chewed removed.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Goofy said:


> I have the Vari kennel plastic crate with the lock on the handle. Its impossible to open or escape from.


Not really. I've had 2 different fosters that were able to bend the metal doors and then squeeze out through the gap. They were bloody and cut up pretty bad, but they got out.


----------



## maplevalleygsd (Jan 6, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> Was he in a foster home? If he was never crated before, it may cause him anxiety to do it suddenly and then have the whole family gone for such a long time.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't leave a dog that I've had only 2 weeks loose in my house (and I foster so I routinely have strange dogs in my house). I would safely contain him to a mud room, bathroom or kitchen with all chemicals or items that could be chewed removed.


So is the crate to protect him or our home?

Also, Jaxx was in a crate in the back of an SUV when we got there to see him. She took him out and after a while told him crate and he jumped right back in. So I think he is ok with crating.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

maplevalleygsd said:


> So is the crate to protect him or our home?


Both. He can't use your home as a bathroom if he is confined to the crate. He also can't chew the couch or table or remote and ingest pieces that could cause blockages or eat something that may make him sick.


----------



## blcm (Sep 6, 2010)

Just thought i might update since this post came up again, (i was the op of this thread)....i took the advice given to me and ended up purchasing the plastic-type varikennel for our dog who seemed to be suffering from separation anxiety and she is doing much better! First time or two in the crate i heard her pawing at the door but that totally stopped and she seems very comfortable in it now....we bought the biggest model and we are all so happy with it. Thought i would mention this in case it helps someone else! Thanks again for the tips!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Wonderful! So glad to hear it.


----------



## UofIowaGSD (Jun 2, 2010)

I saw your update but thought I would post just in case anyone else had this problem. 

I had a chocolate lab that was crazy about being crated. She had major separation anxiety. She would go ballastic. I bought a midwest metal crate and she chewed her way through it. I came home to find a bloody dog, her faces and nose were a mess and then she had diarrhea in it. I would never get a metal crate for a dog that wasn't used to being crated. I think they are dangerous. I have a Pet lodge crate for my baby gsd but I know I will eventually get a vari plastic kennel extra large size. I would also zip tie the sides. 

Glad your plastic crate is working for you.


----------



## maplevalleygsd (Jan 6, 2011)

Well I went and got a crate last night. Brought it home and this is what happened as soon as I opened the door.http://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx122/mitchellmsm/2011-01-20_22-07-03_47.jpg


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I'd say that's a good sign!


----------



## maplevalleygsd (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea, he gave me look like "what took you so long"


----------

